# I just purchased a 2000 Nissan Sentra SE - Questions



## zepel (May 4, 2012)

This car runs great it has no problems with it at all, it only has 110k of miles on it. The reason I bought this car was to avoid stupid car payments, and two of my friends have 2000-01 Nissan Sentras, one has 220k miles and the other has 190k Miles and they run great! On average though how many miles can these cars take before they start facing serious mechanical issues?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I had almost 300,000 on my old sentra, gave it to my son and he totaled it


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A lot of people ask that question about their vehicles and there's never really an answer. It almost like asking someone how long they're going to live! In the end, it's usually a combination of proper maintenance and up-keep and luck!


----------



## spiderblak (Nov 8, 2004)

It all depends on proper maintenance, your driving style, how much you abuse the car etc. I bought a brand new 2004 SE-R, abused the hell out it, precat failed in 2 years, started burning oil around 93K so re-built my engine. It's at 140K right now runs like a champ but still burning oil a bit. I may do a full gasket replacements.

BTW all those issues i mentioned are pretty major so it all depends on how you maintain your car.


----------

